# Your Lucky Penny



## Glinda (Jul 21, 2015)

If you saw a penny on the ground, would you stop and pick it up?  How about a nickel?  A dime?  A quarter?  How about coins totaling 67 cents?  94 cents?  Just what is your price???

For those of you who don't use American currency, please translate into your own currency.  I'm sure you get the general idea.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2015)

No pennies.  Might pick up a 5 pence piece.  I'll pick up any that are higher than that.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, I pick up pennies.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep I'd pick a penny up..of course Why not,?  if I found a million pennies over my lifetime I'd have £10,000


----------



## Falcon (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll pick up ANY denomination of coins.  EVEN a PENNY !  There's something about a "found" penny that's supposed to bring good luck.

I'll continue to do so, as long as I can get back up from a bending position.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

Of course I pick up pennies! I have almost $50 worth of them in a jar now.


----------



## Lynk (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes I pick up pennies.  I like to think of them as pennies from heaven.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

It depends on two things Glinda, knees and back.


----------



## jujube (Jul 21, 2015)

My grandmother firmly believed that to see a penny and not pick it up was just asking for bad luck.  Sort of like passing up good luck.  So to this day, I can't pass a penny without stooping to pick it up.  And if it's heads up, then it's EXTRA luck.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 21, 2015)

I always pick up pennies. During our business trips I would walk around motel parking lots in the evening for exercise and often, very often I'd find a penny. I'm not superstitious, but I confess I looked upon these pennies as good omens.


----------



## Lon (Jul 21, 2015)

I always stop to pick up a coin no matter what the value.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 21, 2015)

No, I don't bother, a quarter...yes.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

Pennies actually add up pretty quickly. I bought my new tv with saved pennies, about half of them 'found pennies'.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, but only if it's heads up. Paper money preferred.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 21, 2015)

Me too, Pappy, found fifty bucks on an empty beach once!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2015)

Great...me, two $25.00 chips in a casino. At least I won that night.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

Don't bother bending down for small change, I leave it for someone else, but will touch the ground for a ten or twenty - I love free money too.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

I grew up very poor. I understand the value of a simple penny.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 21, 2015)

We have many street people here in my city, any small change they find they certainly need more than I do.


----------



## John C (Jul 21, 2015)

Reminds me of the song,_ Penny Candy _from_ New Faces of 1954 _which I saw in San Francisco while my ship was in dry dock.  The show was the one that introduced Ertha Kitt (she sang Monotonous).  Alice Ghostly and Ronnie Graham were other newcomers to the stage.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 21, 2015)

No street people here. They could probably use the bills too.


----------



## Linda (Jul 22, 2015)

My husband picks them up all the time and they really add up.  I'll pick them up if I think I'll be able to straighten back up after I bend over.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a big jar of pennies that just sits and has for years as I'm too lazy to turn them into real money.


----------



## Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

A found penny is only lucky if you pass it on quickly,
according to som areas of Scotland.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2015)

I have picked them up but lately, not. At one of the discount food markets here, to cut costs by not having an employee bring carts back from the lot, you have to put a quarter into the lock to free the cart. The assumption is you want that quarter back so badly, you will return the cart, lock it up and get the coin back. Lately, I've just given the cart to an incoming shopper, refuse their quarter & tell them to pass it on.

The earlier comments about back and knees precluding picking up pennies apply to me and once "freed" from the delusions about pennies, fortunate enough that I don't have to count them at least for now, I don't care about small change so much anymore.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2015)

When I worked for a freight company, I would pick up nuts,bolts and washers found on the floors of the trailers. When a coworker asked why I did that, I told him to go price them at the hardware store!!


----------



## oldman (Jul 22, 2015)

"Find a penny, pick it up
then all day long you'll have good luck."

-Author Unknown-


----------



## mitchezz (Jul 22, 2015)

No....always someone who needs it more than me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 22, 2015)

.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 22, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I have picked them up but lately, not. At one of the discount food markets here, to cut costs by not having an employee bring carts back from the lot, you have to put a quarter into the lock to free the cart. The assumption is you want that quarter back so badly, you will return the cart, lock it up and get the coin back. Lately, I've just given the cart to an incoming shopper, refuse their quarter & tell them to pass it on.
> 
> The earlier comments about back and knees precluding picking up pennies apply to me and once "freed" from the delusions about pennies, fortunate enough that I don't have to count them at least for now, I don't care about small change so much anymore.



Its the same at our Aldis, Radish. Put your quarter in, unlock, and get it back when shopping is done. If someone is going into store, I give them the cart and tell them to pass it on.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2015)

:thumbsup1: Pappy!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2015)

I always pick up pennies.  ... once found a $20 dollar bill laying on the ground in a parking lot.  Great day!


----------



## Cookie (Jul 22, 2015)

I once found a change purse with no ID full of cash in a supermarket parking lot once, at a time when I was poor single parent with no money and no food. It got us through the week.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 7, 2019)

I have a personal reason for picking up a penny. Many years ago my Dad worked in the Philadelphia Mint and his job included making pennies. So every time I see one on the floor I pick it up and wonder if my Dad made it and was sending me a message of love. After I fill a jar with them I give them to my Grandchildren to spend.


----------



## Beccaboo (May 7, 2019)

Yes I would pick up a penny or any other coin.


----------



## squatting dog (May 7, 2019)

I pick them up all the time. Have a jar full. they do add up over time. 
Speaking of lucky pennies, this story always comes to mind.....http://racingwin.com/dale-earnhardts-lucky-penny/


----------



## Falcon (May 7, 2019)

Remember  Kramer  trying to buy a pizza  with  pennies?   A  riot !


----------



## Victor (May 7, 2019)

I am good at finding coins. Will pick up a dime or more.


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Remember  Kramer  trying to buy a pizza  with  pennies?   A  riot !



my gosh yes!


----------



## Geezerette (May 7, 2019)

People must be throwing money around a lot more where you folks live than here. If I picked up every coin I ever saw I don't think over all it would have added up to a dollar. But actually unless I dropped it myself, I don't pick it up. I deliberately leave it with the hope that some child will find it & get a kick out of it.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 7, 2019)

I pick up pennies and old lottery tickets. My coworker made fun of me for picking up this dirty lottery ticket off the parking lot of a convenience store. It was a $10 winner. I bought us a couple of iced bottles of Guinness stout. He never made fun of me, again. One time, later, in a lot where we were taking down some trees, a lottery ticket was blowing in the grass. Guess who picked it up?


----------



## Linda (May 8, 2019)

My husband picks up all coins including pennies.  He makes about $40 a year doing this.  We also pick up old scratch off lottery tickets and enter them in the 2nd chance drawing.  So far I haven't won, but I expect to tomorrow.


----------



## twinkles (May 8, 2019)

i pick up pennies only if they are heads up


----------



## chic (May 8, 2019)

I do pick up change. Collecting old coins is a hobby and I find some good ones sometimes.


----------



## Furryanimal (May 8, 2019)

If I see money on the floor I pick it up.However small.


----------

